# Medical just came back..



## JustinIverson (11 Nov 2004)

I just talked to the recruiter this afternoon and asked if my medical was in he said "yes", and that I'm merit listed that the next group could be going just  before Christmas and by the way I'm going Regs. 031 Infantry and the next one is early February well my question is if you were to pass up the one before Christmas is it such a bad thing and could i be forsure in the next one?? and another would be how long before your done basic training do you get to live in an apartment with your best army buds??? IF anyone is in the same boat as me and wants to talk or write back feel free thanks a lot..by the way I'm Justin Iverson 18 years old from Windsor,Ontario..


----------



## phalen (11 Nov 2004)

i don't think theres 1 starting right before Christmas. Theres a 2 week break for Christmas so starting 1 and then after a week stopping it for 2 weeks just doesn't sound right. And when i got my call i was offered January 11th as the next open spot, but then he said there were a few spots open for Nov 16th, not sure but i figure that that is the last one before Christmas, i could be wrong tho, so don't be too worried about getting in before Christmas (i assume you don't want to)
not quite sure i understand the 2nd part but, u live on the base with the rest of the recruits once u get there...


----------



## Dreadnought (11 Nov 2004)

Hey Justin how long did it take for your medical to come back?  When was the date it was sent out on?  I'm asking because I am expecting mine back, it went out on Sept 2/04.


----------



## JustinIverson (11 Nov 2004)

about 3-weeks i think it was out like be middle of October


----------



## DarthScott (11 Nov 2004)

I start basic on the 23rd of November, i think this is the last one of the year. Not positive though.


----------



## AndrewD83 (12 Nov 2004)

Only three weeks to get your medical cleared?  Damn that is fast.  (maybe because you are in Ontario??)  

I have my medical/interview on Wedensday... I would consider myself very lucky if I get my medical back and merit listed in Feb.

As for your apartment question you can probably live off base after you do BMQ, SQ and when you get assigned to your unit.  But I am unsure if you have to live on base at first with your unit for a period of time. (obviously don't quote me on this...)   Your best bet is to do a search or visit the recruiting center for a quick chat about living arrangements.


----------



## JustinIverson (12 Nov 2004)

Yes i think it is because I'm from Ontario for some reason I'm not too sure, but I'm really hoping your able to all get in soon too cause i want my buddy to get in i know we don't have the best chances to be in together for everything but it would be awesome we've been bestfriends since i was like 5 years old.. were both going Infantry 031 Regs.


----------



## armyrules (15 Nov 2004)

Why does the stuff get processed faster if u live in Ontario?


----------

